# Ice placement?



## dj mishima (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, summer temperatures have arrived in Michigan.  I am planning on doing some more cold smoke branding http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140888/cold-smoke-branding.

For those of you who use frozen 2 liter bottles or ice, where do you usually place it in relation to the smoke generator?  Keep in mind that I plan on placing the cheese directly above the smoke generator...  I have yet to cold smoke in ambient temperatures this hot, so I am pretty sure that some sort of cooling is necessary.

I will be using AMPNS with a MES30 turned off.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

i don't cold smoke this time of year..........but I do have a MES 40 and aAMNPS..put cheese on top racks. ice bottles on bottom.

Just my













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------

